# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  pupak i platnene

## may

prešli smo na platnene čim je pupkovina otpala, no pupak još malo krvari pa si razmišljam da se vratimo jednokratnima dok pupak ne bude skroz ok jer u platnenima mi je i područje oko pupka lagano vlažno..
kako ste vi riješile tu situaciju?   :Smile: 

nestrpljiva sam,ali možda je ipak bolje da još malo pričekam!?

----------


## marta

ja sam odmah koristila platnene.

----------


## mvolpe

mi smo isto od dana kad smo dosli doma bili u platnenima, pupak je otpao nakon 5 dana, jos malo curio al nikakve probleme nisu stvarale platnene. Jedio smo cesce mijenjali sterinlu gazu na pupku, kad god bi se i ona smocila ocistili bi i stavili novu...

----------


## Felix

rodila sam u kuci za porode gdje se od prvog dana koriste platnene pelene. direktno na pupak. i ne koriste si ni alkohol, ni sterilne gaze, ni nikakva cuda... samo homeopatski prasak i ciscenje cistom vodom. i gle cuda, pupak je bio super, iako je bio neko vrijeme u mokroj peleni, otpao je treci dan, nikad nije bilo problema s njim.
cini mi se da sto se vise komplicira s pupkom (praskovi, tekucine, hidrogeni, prematanje) dodatno se stvara mogucnost problema.

----------


## marta

egzektli maj tots.

----------


## Olivija

Ajd kad smo kod pupka: mom se malome koji će sada skoro godinu dana svako toliko zacrveni pupak. Čim bude malo u vlažnome. Svejedno je li u jednokratnima ili u platnenima. Ako ih namjestim da su ispod pupe - sve je u redu, čim mu pelena prijeđe preko zacrveni se... 
A npr. Disposanots, JustDucky i Kooshies su dosta duboke i nema šane da ih potfrknem dovoljno nisko, s bG smo dobro..

----------


## may

hvala cure... ništa, idemo mi natrag na platnene pa ćemo vidjeti...
 :Kiss:

----------

